# Space force...



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

A space force? Trump may be right - CNNhttps://apple.news/AUZLXxNcPS3aO1ZhK25CN_w

I know it's cnn but... ok sorry

I like it! I wonder often what "we" "really" have up there.. I bet it's a lot more then most believe.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

All the veteran pages I follow on Face Book are having a lot of fun with this.
It's a real hoot!!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> All the veteran pages I follow on Face Book are having a lot of fun with this.
> It's a real hoot!!


when the new military section gets a huge budget and current defense programs get parted away from the Air Force and Navy >>>>> it won't be a joke anymore ....


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Repeat of the Raegan era Star Wars program......


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

Sign me up.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

patrioteer said:


> Sign me up.


Yep. That's one of them.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> when the new military section gets a huge budget and current defense programs get parted away from the Air Force and Navy >>>>> it won't be a joke anymore ....


Sure it will, for us veterans.
See, we're used to being screwed over and we get a laugh when someone else does too.

It's a veteran thing.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Why can’t we be more secretive about our plans? Why broadcast everything!

If it’s a decoy then bravo...if not... in the future keep your mouth shut.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Ragnarök said:


> Why can't we be more secretive about our plans? Why broadcast everything!
> 
> If it's a decoy then bravo...if not... in the future keep your mouth shut.


What? Why? There's too much secrecy, hiding, sneaky dealings. Get everything the govt does out in the open. Full disclosure. Nothing to hide; no place to hide. We need sunlight, not shadows. JMO.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Geez guys it's been going on since the 60's. Nothing new here. Trump just let the cat out of the bag.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

One of the latest is the Combat Lightsaber Badge, modeled after the Combat Infantry Badge.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> What? Why? There's too much secrecy, hiding, sneaky dealings. Get everything the govt does out in the open. Full disclosure. Nothing to hide; no place to hide. We need sunlight, not shadows. JMO.


Nope, he's right. It should be an OpSec thing unless it's like @maine rm says is correct and we're already gunned-up in space.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> Nope, he's right. It should be an OpSec thing unless it's like @maine rm says is correct and we're already gunned-up in space.


I think we can disagree on this.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> I think we can disagree on this.


You can if we want. I don't really care. I spent many years dealing with stuff about which you had no clue, and there was a reason for that. In order for you to know, the enemy would know. Many of us here understand that because they were in the same position. Civilians' curiosity and want to know has nothing to do with a need to know.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> You can if we want. I don't really care. I spent many years dealing with stuff about which you had no clue, and there was a reason for that. In order for you to know, the enemy would know. Many of us here understand that because they were in the same position. Civilians' curiosity and want to know has nothing to do with a need to know.


Right, and look how things turned out. If nothing ever changes - then nothing ever changes.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Right, and look how things turned out. If nothing ever changes - then nothing ever changes.


Look how things turned out? About what? Those things about which you still know nothing? Please, tell me about those things! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I think we already have a ton of capabilty in this area. That ‘space plane’ we have that stays up there for months at a time ain’t in orbit playing solitaire.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Chiefster23 said:


> I think we already have a ton of capabilty in this area. That 'space plane' we have that stays up there for months at a time ain't in orbit playing solitaire.


I agree. I think the assets we have in space far surpass our view. I think there's a reason that NASA was put on the back burner and allowed Two wither on the vine.

Look at it from this angle. How many people on this little form. Hold with in their brain classified information or knowledge of operations that if you know not of? Now extrapolate that over the population. If us "no nothings" have any idea at all about some of the things that are going on.... You can bet your bottom dollar there's a whole lot more!


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

NASA unveils bold new plan to protect Earth from asteroids - Fox Newshttps://apple.news/APmZssTDzQxadNcgA1Zu2xQ

.. hmmm Do you believe in coincidences?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

*Since UFOs and space aliens have been reported for years, does anyone else wonder if the guberment 
is trying to slowly tell about something they've known about for years???*


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

MountainGirl said:


> What? Why? *There's too much secrecy, hiding, sneaky dealings. Get everything the govt does out in the open. Full disclosure. Nothing to hide; no place to hide. We need sunlight, not shadows. JMO.*





Denton said:


> You can if we want. I don't really care. I spent many years dealing with stuff about which you had no clue, and there was a reason for that. In order for you to know, the enemy would know. Many of us here understand that because they were in the same position. Civilians' curiosity and want to know has nothing to do with a need to know.





MountainGirl said:


> Right, and look how things turned out. If nothing ever changes - then nothing ever changes.





Denton said:


> Look how things turned out? About what? Those things about which you still know nothing? Please, tell me about those things! :vs_laugh:


You can laugh at me all you want, Denton. My original post to _Ragnarok_ ^^^ had nothing to do with any covert actions you may or may not have been a part of, or any combat opsec. It was merely a reflection of my general distaste for the state of affairs as they exist in the US, and worldwide undoubtedly. If you think every department in the govt has the right to work in the shadows - that's your take. My preference is different, and this was all JMO.

Have a nice day,
Peace out.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Did my last post get deleted?


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

His threats going crazy.! I think it’s them!!


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

They already have their first spaceplane.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Alright people settle down it's done been announced that most of the "Space Cadets" will be drawn from current and prior service Air Force Personnel ! No prior or current service Marines will be allowed to join because everyone knows if a Marine runs into Intelligent life forms the first thing they will figure out is how to F*** it !


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> What? Why? There's too much secrecy, hiding, sneaky dealings. Get everything the govt does out in the open. Full disclosure. Nothing to hide; no place to hide. We need sunlight, not shadows. JMO.


Anything to do with military operations should be kept secret. If we choose to fight our enemies while giving them updates on our intentions/goals we sabatoge our own efforts.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> You can laugh at me all you want, Denton. My original post to _Ragnarok_ ^^^ had nothing to do with any covert actions you may or may not have been a part of, or any combat opsec. It was merely a reflection of my general distaste for the state of affairs as they exist in the US, and worldwide undoubtedly. If you think every department in the govt has the right to work in the shadows - that's your take. My preference is different, and this was all JMO.
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Peace out.


Not laughing at you, just laughing at you speaking about things without knowing about them Reread what I said.

Yes, there are things that are hidden that shouldn't be. Not arguing against that. What I am saying is there are things that the enemy or the potential enemy doesn't need to know. IF you not knowing so that the enemy also doesn't know what "we" know, so be it. Your curiosity is not as important as national security.

Now, did I say every department has the need or right to work in secret about everything? No. I didn't even infer that, so don't put words in my mouth, because that is not what I said.

If you can't understand why some things are classified secret and above, I suppose I can't help you. Just understand that there are things that are kept under wraps for reason other than just satisfying your curiosity or for covering the misdeeds of evil people within the government.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

SGT E said:


> Alright people settle down it's done been announced that most of the "Space Cadets" will be drawn from current and prior service Air Force Personnel ! No prior or current service Marines will be allowed to join because everyone knows if a Marine runs into Intelligent life forms the first thing they will figure out is how to F*** it !


Dang! That probably means no fat old farts either...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

View attachment 80777


Pass it on to the ones who need to know.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Well the Air Force used to be the Army Air Corps the space force is just separating the USAF from the zero air/ gravity realm. I wonder if the space force is going to include cyberspace or just the vacuum of space?


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

I just want to know that the US Space Force has several kinetic bombardment weapons, aka rods from god, already in orbit ready to go. I am pretty sure that is the next evolution of military power and I am also pretty sure we started to develop them when Ronald Reagan was president.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

dsdmmat said:


> Well the Air Force used to be the Army Air Corps the space force is just separating the USAF from the zero air/ gravity realm. I wonder if the space force is going to include cyberspace or just the vacuum of space?


Just the vacuum of space... and possibly the moon and other planets.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Cyber_Command

USCYBERCOM is a full and independent Unified Combatant Command.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

patrioteer said:


> I just want to know that the US Space Force has several kinetic bombardment weapons, aka rods from god, already in orbit ready to go. I am pretty sure that is the next evolution of military power and I am also pretty sure we started to develop them when Ronald Reagan was president.


I think you may be onto something. I believe the program was something like Thors hammer? You member that attack in Syria like two weeks ago that they blamed everyone for but couldn't prove who did what? one or two of them bad boys coming down?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

A few years ago the pope said God could have created aliens on other planets and it would be ok to believe in them. 
The Mexican government says UFOs are real. Canada admits it considers UFOs real. The US Navy shows gun 
sight video from two F-18s chasing a UFO and losing. Now the US forms up the Space Force. Are they maybe 
trying to tell us something.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

maine_rm said:


> I think you may be onto something. I believe the program was something like Thors hammer? You member that attack in Syria like two weeks ago that they blamed everyone for but couldn't prove who did what? one or two of them bad boys coming down?


Not out of the question, but I'm thinking no. It's all about payload when you're putting things in orbit. The cost of getting any kind of warhead placed up there would be so very very prohibitive that it would be very difficult to justify firing even one... not when we have ground and sea based units ready to do the same job.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

StratMaster said:


> Not out of the question, but I'm thinking no. It's all about payload when you're putting things in orbit. The cost of getting any kind of warhead placed up there would be so very very prohibitive that it would be very difficult to justify firing even one... not when we have ground and sea based units ready to do the same job.


Since when has the cost of something stopped Uncle Sam?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

The SR71 was first flown in 1962 56 years ago. I would imagine they have something much more advanced now, I doubt they retired it to rely on satellites exclusively. I believe there was a contrail captured on sattelite that they figured the speed was over 6000 mph.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Oh, almost forgot about this one:


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

NKAWTG said:


> Oh, almost forgot about this one:


I was a 135 guy... I didn't see this one


----------

